#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Образ жизни >  > > >  >  > Музыка >  > > >  >  >  Музыкальный альбом Далай-ламы

## Иван О

> Inner World — дебютный студийный альбом Далай-ламы XIV, выпущенный под именем Далай-ламы. Релиз состоялся на 85-й день рождения Далай-ламы 6 июля 2020 года. Это первый раз, когда Далай-лама выпустил записанную музыку. Альбом дебютировал в нескольких чартах.






Ссылка на весь альбом:

https://innerworld.lnk.to/InnerWorldInstrumentals
https://www.youtube.com/playlist?lis...pQweu6RhAG0Orj

----------


## Кокотик

Рэпчик?

----------


## Иван О

Ну, я насколько понял, там разные жанры представлены)



> Spoken word, нью-эйдж, лёгкая музыка

----------


## Кокотик

> Ну, я насколько понял, там разные жанры представлены)


Послушала. Приятная музыка.

----------

Иван О (12.10.2021)

----------

